# Vivarium for Sale, Priced From £20.99 ! ! !



## Vivaria (Sep 13, 2011)

*Vivarium for Sale, Priced From £20.99 ! ! !*
​*All our Vivariums are:*



Made with High Quality Products


Have a Reliable and Sturdy Construction


Are Easy to Erect with Basic Tools


Handmade and Finished to a High Standard


Suitable for a Wide Range of Animals



Our Hand-crafted Vivariums are finished with your choice of colour and come with 4mm “Glass Style” Perspex sliding doors as standard.
You can also choose hinged doors in either perspex or Mesh.
Our Vivariums range in size from 1x1x1 to 8x4x4 and beyond. 


The Advantages of Perspex.
Perspex is safer than glass and is cheaper to cut and bevel so replacements cost less! You can also buff the scraches straight out of perspex where as with glass it is a more laborious task.


Price-list Below:
( All Sizes Are In Feet, If You Would Like A Price-list In Centimetres then please Contact Us)


LxDxH


1x1x1 – £18.99
2x1x1 – £20.99
1x1x2 – £23.99
2x1x2 – £24.99
2x2x2 – £42.99
3x1x1 – £35.99
1x1x3 – £42.99
3x2x2 – £78.99
2x2x3 – £83.99
4x2x2 – £99.99
2x2x4 – £109.99
4x2x3 – £114.99
3x2x4 – £119.99
4x3x3 – £129.99
3x3x4 – £139.99
4x2x4 – £149.99
4x3x4 – £159.99


8x4x4 – £424.99
4x4x8 – £479.99


FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO SEE WHAT ELSE WE DO PLEASE CONTACT US.


----------



## Craigc1183 (May 9, 2021)

Hi can I get a pic of a 3ft or 4ft viv please and where are you based?


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ad is from 2011!


----------

